# Possible Driving



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

For the Noodly Mare that I work with named Tana, the people whom I work with who are helping me train her due to them having years of experience more than myself, think she would be good as a driving horse. 

She's a pretty strong horse, but if she's not ridable, we would still like to give her a job. Something to get her out of the pasture, and keep her healthy and happy. 

My question would be, how would one work in the idea of driving in the ground work? Meaning, how would one train her to understand the cues of driving and such forth?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Do the people who are working with you that think she would be good at driving not know how to help you?

You start with ground driving. 


Not that I think getting all your information from a book is the best way to learn something. But I highly recommend this book.
It is just filled with amazing information and it does cover how to start a horse, complete with pictures.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I am assuming they do, but they're going with the motto of:

This is my project, thus, I do the learning and such on my own with only critique and input, and forms of information from them.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I highly recommend this book.
> It is just filled with amazing information and it does cover how to start a horse, complete with pictures.


Alwaysbehind, I enjoyed the book's preview. 
I wanted to comment on a few ideas within it.
"The horse...has not been put into this world simple to be our slave and servant."
NAY, I say--*I am my horse's slave*--let's get real, here!!!
"The lead mare of the herd is the group's social director..."
Mine is in charge of movie night. (They use the back side of the barn to show flicks.)
"...his version of an ideal life. He may prefer to stand out in the rain and snow sometimes..."
Mine enjoy grazing during terrible t'storms and tornado alerts.
Seriously, thanks for posting this. I've put it on my Amazon wish list. I'm pretty sure one of my DD's will buy it for me. =D


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

*Driving horse*

Why do they think your horse might not make a good riding horse? Driving is more dangerous than riding. A horse that does not have the temperament for riding may not make a safe driving horse either.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks you, eliduc!! People say the same thing about _"this horse can't do ___--maybe he'd make a good *trail* horse." _


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

*Ha ha.*

I had a client who had a mare that was so sickle hocked that it's hind feet were under its belly button. One day after facing the fact that she was never going to be a halter horse she said, "Oh well. She will make a nice brood mare."


----------



## ujjal05 (Nov 1, 2011)

If you want your sweet horse to respond to your commands then it is no hard. First attach her with the cart(or whatever you have) then get the harness on her or him(whatever you have) then you position your seat on the cart and a person to get hold of a part of the harness ahead of the horse while you whip her a little and say loudly "walk". Well since the horse doesn't get the meaning it wont respond. Ask the person to walk while making the horse walk too with the help of the harness while you still command "walk". The horse will eventually get the meaning. If you wanna stop then say "whoa" and ask the person to stop along with making the horse stop. Likewise you can train her or him(whatever you have,lol) to do whatever you want to. You got the idea. Nice and hope it helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

05, I hope what you wrote was in jest. Oh, the horse would probably respond alright, by blowing up and bolting. What you suggest is comparable to throwing a saddle on an unbroke horse and then riding it until it bucks itself out. Very dangerous with a driving horse. When I was young and dumb I hooked a horse that was a bomb proof kid's horse to a cart. The horse was fine until it went over a little rut. Then it started kicking and bucking. The cart overturned and we crawled out of it. Luckily the harness was old and the horse kicked its way out of it. I have been super cautious ever since. It takes months to properly prepare a horse to drive.


----------



## 5percherons (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is how I start my green horses. I turn them loose in the round pen and get them to start to move forward on my voice commands and then get them to stop on my voice. Then harness them and do it again, I will attach the lines and start driving them around the pen for a few days then up and down the road. Once I have ground drove them to the point I feel they are ready to be hooked I get my old trusty breaking horse out to hook with them until you feel they are ready to be drove by themselves, also before I drive them alone I will drive them 6 or 8 miles with a broke horse then hook them right after alone


----------

